# The Mouse Trap



## chriskre (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## simon.fisher.2 (Sep 20, 2013)

*LOL*

That is a funny picture


----------



## chriskre (Sep 20, 2013)

I've been trapped several times.
Just can't resist the bait.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 20, 2013)

I love that mouse trap.  Rick and I are going alone this time, November, and we are going to have a blast!  Love Disneyworld.  It's something we never could do as children.  Now we are re-living our childhoods and enjoying every minute.  

I posted that pic on Facebook.


----------

